# Fargo Local birds showing some jewelry



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was taking some photos recently of the Canada nesting season. I was just going over them today and I noticed some jewelry on some of our local birds. Our locals haven't always been here, but have grown in large numbers over the past few years as more birds are stopping during the winter.

Check out the left foot, I apologize for the slow photo load, I didn't want to condense the photo any more than I had to.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I wonder how many locals get banded in ND each year? I know in some states like OH they band the heck out of them. Some hunters will have strings of goose bands ten feet long! Although that would take some of the excitement out of getting a band, I wish the G&F would band a few more of the locals. I did see a neck collared local the day before early goose opener last year, but other than that I haven't even heard of anyone shooting a banded local.

Cool Pic!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I doubt if the G&F bands local Fargo birds...but they do band near the refuge areas. Off my 3 Canada bands, only one was banded in ND, and that was banded near Arrowwood.

I'm assuming that they'll start banding more now with the dramatic increase in Canada numbers. I'm sure they would like to know more about the birds and their flights from ND.


----------

